# How do you report a Spammer?



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

The first 50+ posts here are for the same thing, some football streaming app.... One post in the "Application" thread should do it.

I can sit here and report each post, but that is a pain in the a$$ for me, and for the moderator /admin who sees them. How do you report the user/member name as a Spammer?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I check the forums several times per day for spam and wipe out tens if not hundreds of threads every day. Don't worry, I'll wipe out the spam within hours.


----------

